# IAS officer caught with his pants down in office



## NucleusKore (Jun 19, 2009)

Source: *ibnlive.in.com/news/ias-officer-caught-with-his-pants-down-in-office/95220-3.html

The Madhya Pradesh government has suspended an IAS officer who was caught in a state of undress in his office with a man, who accuses him of sexual harassment.

Gyaneshwar Patil, CEO of a Bhopal district panchayat, was on Thursday allegedly caught by a group of mediapersons when he was with a panchayat employee in the office washroom.

Read On....p


----------



## damngoodman999 (Jun 19, 2009)

ROFL 

what happened to IAS -- ohh i thought it is most respected post


----------



## infra_red_dude (Jun 20, 2009)

NucleusKore said:


> Source: *ibnlive.in.com/news/ias-officer-caught-with-his-pants-down-in-office/95220-3.html
> 
> The Madhya Pradesh government has suspended an IAS officer who was caught in a state of undress in his office with a man, who accuses him of sexual harassment.
> 
> ...


Disgusting news... 



damngoodman999 said:


> ROFL
> 
> what happened to IAS -- ohh i thought it is most respected post


IAS is not a post.


----------



## vsrini40 (Jun 21, 2009)

Shame on the  I A S cadre. A drop pf poison spoils a pot of milk.


----------



## jxcess3891 (Jun 21, 2009)

Yeah and he forgot to lock the door? I think this is a conspiracy.


----------



## freshseasons (Jun 24, 2009)

I know the guy personally.Even i think this was conspiracy.Most of his batch people are my friends.
   How can the door be unlocked and he came right out of bathroom so of course he was without pants.
   Anyways he has personally registered FIR.
  Lets see what develops...


----------



## sanyaldk (Jun 26, 2009)

disgusting... such persons should be heavily punished. doent even care about his own efforts n responsibility to get in chair of IAS


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jun 27, 2009)

IAS Cadre is ultimate in India. A man who is an IAS officer doing this gay thing. If it would have been in his house, No one would have objected. But in office..... It's very share...


----------



## graydot (Jun 27, 2009)

vamsikrishna919 said:


> IAS Cadre is ultimate in India. A man who is an IAS officer doing this gay thing. If it would have been in his house, No one would have objected. But in office..... It's very share...


So it is a shameful thing that he did the 'gay thing' in the office, and not shameful for the sexual harassment? If he was sexually harassing a woman, would that have been ok?


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jun 28, 2009)

arey yaar, what ever you do in the office except duty, will be wrong.

If he is doing in his home with mutual consent, Who the hell are we to ask. At the same time if he is forcing or harassing sexually a man or women or gay or even puppy it's a wrong thing.


----------



## graydot (Jun 29, 2009)

vamsikrishna919 said:


> At the same time if he is forcing or harassing sexually a man or women or gay or even puppy it's a wrong thing.



Puppy? How on earth do you sexually harass a puppy?


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jun 29, 2009)

Used it for flow... just follow..

Don't corss question.


----------



## chesss (Jun 29, 2009)

> Puppy? How on earth do you sexually harass a puppy?


the same way a puppy harasses a duck  . 
Don't worry if u don't understand what i said here


----------

